# Kids eating vaping pods and drinking nicotine



## Hooked (7/10/19)

https://people.com/health/health-of...kids-eating-vaping-pods-and-drinking-nicotine
2 Oct 2019

"Kansas health officials are also seeing a rise in the number of young children ingesting the harmful products.

On Tuesday, officials at the University of Kansas Poison Control Center said they are getting more reports of young children — infants and toddlers — eating the vaping cartridges and drinking the liquid nicotine.

“We’ve had kids eat the cartridges, drink the solutions and get sick,” Dr. Stephen Thornton, medical director at the poison control center, told ABC affiliate KMBC.

According to the outlet, the center has received at least nine calls in the last three weeks related to children, found by their parents, with the e-cigarettes or pods, though “[the] children were not actually vaping.”

”Parents are calling saying, ‘Hey I found my kid holding the vaping product,’ or ‘I found the kid with the e-cigarette pod in their mouth,'” Dr. Elizabeth Silver, clinical toxicologist with the poison control center said. “So we’re actually having a bit of an uptick in that, along with having reports of these vaping associated pulmonary illnesses.”

“We’ve had kids ingest that and they get pretty bad toxicity from the nicotine because it’s very, very concentrated in those little pods,” she added.

Drinking nicotine can cause nicotine poisoning, which, according to Medical News Today, used to be a relatively rare occurrence. However, the rising popularity of vaping and e-cigarettes has resulted in an increase in reported cases. They name eating cigarettes or consuming liquid nicotine as “the most common method of poisoning in children.”

Doctors are urging parents to treat vaping products like drugs and keep them out of reach of children."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)

Suddenly, in the last 3 weeks, they're getting more reports? Propaganda?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RichJB (7/10/19)

How likely is it that an infant could bite through the hard plastic of a cartridge in order to get at the nic? This sounds a bit fishy to me.

It's more likely, I think, that they suck the cartridge and maybe a drop or two leaks out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Adephi (7/10/19)

I don't think there is a "rise in the number of young children ingesting the harmful products". Rather a rise in parents being paranoid after all the reports thats coming out and now suddenly they will rush to the emergency rooms where in the past it would be brushed off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (7/10/19)

ONLY the parents are to blame. No one else. Done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## JB1987 (7/10/19)

Why is it almost always USA?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)

zadiac said:


> ONLY the parents are to blame. No one else. Done.



@zadiac If the above report is true, one can't help wondering what goes on in those homes. Do those parents also leave opened bottles of alcohol lying around??

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Christos (8/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @zadiac If the above report is true, one can't help wondering what goes on in those homes. Do those parents also leave opened bottles of alcohol lying around??


How else are you supposed to condition children into enjoying a 'good drink' and improving their self image even if momentary.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ahmed Kara (8/10/19)

JB1987 said:


> Why is it almost always USA?


Good question lol. In every UFO sighting, every apocalyptic & disaster movie its always USA lol. Seems like all the Paranormal Activity only happens in the USA. Let's Trump on that shall we

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/19)

And that includes pods

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (8/10/19)

RichJB said:


> How likely is it that an infant could bite through the hard plastic of a cartridge in order to get at the nic? This sounds a bit fishy to me.
> 
> It's more likely, I think, that they suck the cartridge and maybe a drop or two leaks out.


Looks like they've found Oupa's dentures

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

